

Do you know this guy? Internet Explorer - k2xl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lD9FAOPBiDk

======
Cbasedlifeform
I don't know that guy but I have the dubious pleasure of workng with a large
enterprise with a few thousand users stuck with XP and IE7 and no end in site.
They can't even manage an upgrade to IE8 due to legacy apps.

------
message
Ohh i know, my karma will disappear, but IE SUCKS!!! :)

